# We Are Savages - Middle Grade adventure/fantasy



## jatkin (Sep 9, 2012)

This post is to let everyone know about my character driven Middle Grade adventure/fantasy, "We Are Savages"

Released in July this book is all about the characters and centers around a strong female protagonist. Only available on Kindle at the moment you can borrow it for free with Amazon Prime. http://www.amazon.com/We-Are-Savages-ebook/dp/B008HWHFD8/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1347163126&sr=1-1&keywords=we+are+savages



> "It's a rare young writer who can bring such intense energy, quick-wittedness, and clearly defined characters to life on the page."
> -Gina Barreca, author of It's Not That I'm Bitter and Babes in Boyland












We Are Savages is the story of 12 year old Tris and what she finds when she runs from the responsibility of her household and descends through a rain grate into the child run world of Nowhere. "You go to bed angry or sad enough you can wake up just about anywhere," the Savages tell her. Nowhere is a brick utopia hidden in the sewers; made up of sweets, sports, hammocks, and fireflies. But even this haven, free of parents and protocol, is not everything it seems. Haunted by dark specters known only as Phocydes, feared for their reputation of consuming children whole, Tris works both to hunt and to hide from these hooded shadows. But something about them is familiar; something about them fires her curiosity more than her fear. And Tris slowly begins to realize that, no matter where you go, fear and responsibility are not things you can escape. The only thing to do is face them.

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B008HWHFD8


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jessie -------------------

Welcome to KindleBoards, and congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## jatkin (Sep 9, 2012)

Check out this picture quote from "We Are Savages"


----------



## jatkin (Sep 9, 2012)

New Picture Quote


----------



## jatkin (Sep 9, 2012)

Want to know more about "We Are Savages"? check out the Amazon Reviews http://www.amazon.com/We-Are-Savages-ebook/product-reviews/B008HWHFD8/ref=cm_cr_dp_see_all_btm?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending


----------



## jatkin (Sep 9, 2012)

See what Publishers Weekly had to say about "We Are Savages":

http://www.jessieatkin.com/books


----------



## jatkin (Sep 9, 2012)

check out an interview w the author:

http://wordspelunking.blogspot.com/2012/10/author-interview-jessie-atkin.html


----------



## jatkin (Sep 9, 2012)

New Review Featured on Her Fiction Fix: http://herfictionfix.blogspot.com/2012/11/review-we-are-savages-by-jesse-atkin.html


----------



## jatkin (Sep 9, 2012)

New Blog Post: The Ups and Downs of Formatting your own manuscript for publishing

http://www.jessieatkin.com/apps/blog/entries/show/19704033-formatting


----------



## jatkin (Sep 9, 2012)

"We Are Savages" now out in PAPERBACK http://www.amazon.com/We-Are-Savages-Jessie-Atkin/dp/0985832916/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1354228154&sr=8-1&keywords=we+are+savages


----------



## jatkin (Sep 9, 2012)

We Are Savages featured in Upstate New York newspaper

http://www.democratandchronicle.com/article/20121209/LIVING/312090007/Local-authors-Jessie-Atkin-of-Pittsford-and-Babette-Mann-Huber-of-Victor?odyssey=mod%7Cnewswell%7Ctext%7CHome%7Cs


----------



## jatkin (Sep 9, 2012)

"We Are Savages" honored by The New England Book Festival in the YA category:

http://www.newenglandbookfestival.com/winners2012.html


----------



## jatkin (Sep 9, 2012)

"We Are Savages" YA fantasy/adventure is FREE this weekend (Dec 29 and 30) for kindle. Check it out

http://www.amazon.com/We-Are-Savages-ebook/dp/B008HWHFD8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1356787303&sr=8-2&keywords=we+are+savages


----------



## jatkin (Sep 9, 2012)

We Are Savages gets rave review from mommy book blogger.

"Kids need books that deal with issues they face, whether it's parents. siblings, bullying or something other. We are savages does just that. This is one of those books you will want to tell everyone you meet about."

Take a look:

http://unorthodoxmama.com/review-we-are-savages/


----------



## jatkin (Sep 9, 2012)

Enter to win a free kindle copy of "We Are Savages" here: http://blkosiner.blogspot.com/2013/01/giveaway-we-are-savages-and-author.html


----------



## jatkin (Sep 9, 2012)

New Review featured on Rosebuz: http://www.rosebuz.com/?p=1142


----------



## jatkin (Sep 9, 2012)

We Are Savages is FREE all this weekend over on amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/We-Are-Savages-ebook/dp/B008HWHFD8/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1364041859&sr=1-1&keywords=we+are+savages


----------



## jatkin (Sep 9, 2012)

We Are Savages now on Pinterest  http://pinterest.com/jaatkin/we-are-savages-quotes/


----------



## jatkin (Sep 9, 2012)

New Review over at Mrs. Mommy Booknerd: http://mrsmommybooknerd.blogspot.com/2013/05/review-we-are-savages-by-jessie-atkins.html


----------



## jatkin (Sep 9, 2012)

We Are Savages recognized with honorable mention at the New York Book Festival: http://www.newyorkbookfestival.com/


----------



## jatkin (Sep 9, 2012)

Read We Are Savages FREE with amazon prime http://www.amazon.com/We-Are-Savages-ebook/dp/B008HWHFD8/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1371946789&sr=1-1&keywords=we+are+savages


----------



## jatkin (Sep 9, 2012)

With over 30 reviews on amazon and 4.6 stars, We Are Savages would be a great summer read: http://www.amazon.com/We-Are-Savages-ebook/dp/B008HWHFD8/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1372512330&sr=1-1&keywords=we+are+savages


----------



## jatkin (Sep 9, 2012)

"We Are Savages" has been recognized as a finalist in the "Readers' Favorite" 2013 Book Awards Contest (1st 2nd and 3rd place winners will be announced in the fall) http://readersfavorite.com/2013-award-contest-winners.htm


----------



## jatkin (Sep 9, 2012)

Happy 1 year anniversary to "We Are Savages" http://www.amazon.com/We-Are-Savages-ebook/dp/B008HWHFD8/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1373722669&sr=1-1&keywords=we+are+savages


----------



## jatkin (Sep 9, 2012)

Read "We Are Savages" FREE with amazon prime  http://www.amazon.com/We-Are-Savages-ebook/dp/B008HWHFD8/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1375220534&sr=1-1&keywords=we+are+savages


----------



## jatkin (Sep 9, 2012)

"She wondered if wishes on the heavens could create whole worlds under ground" -We Are Savages http://www.amazon.com/We-Are-Savages-ebook/dp/B008HWHFD8/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1376139502&sr=1-1&keywords=we+are+savages


----------



## jatkin (Sep 9, 2012)

Have amazon prime? Get 10% off "We Are Savages" in paperback  http://www.amazon.com/We-Are-Savages-Jessie-Atkin/dp/0985832916/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1377439015&sr=1-1


----------



## jatkin (Sep 9, 2012)

Food for thought

http://www.newstatesman.com/culture/2013/08/why-i-hate-strong-female-characters


----------



## jatkin (Sep 9, 2012)

Buy "We Are Savages" in paperback and you can get the ebook FREE with the new Kindle Matchbook promotion http://www.amazon.com/We-Are-Savages-Jessie-Atkin/dp/0985832916/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1379767851&sr=1-1


----------



## jatkin (Sep 9, 2012)

"Fireflies ... they'll follow you wherever you like, as long as your polite to 'em" - We Are Savages http://www.amazon.com/We-Are-Savages-ebook/dp/B008HWHFD8/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1381086062&sr=1-1&keywords=we+are+savages


----------



## jatkin (Sep 9, 2012)

New reviews over at amazon: http://www.amazon.com/We-Are-Savages-Jessie-Atkin-ebook/dp/B008HWHFD8/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1382197634&sr=1-1&keywords=we+are+savages


----------



## jatkin (Sep 9, 2012)

We Are Savages honored as best YA book at this year's Great Midwest Book Festival


----------



## jatkin (Sep 9, 2012)

This weekend only! Get "We Are Savages" for your kindle for .99¢. Sale starts NOW 

http://www.amazon.com/We-Are-Savages-Jessie-Atkin-ebook/dp/B008HWHFD8/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1395412532&sr=1-1&keywords=we+are+savages


----------



## jatkin (Sep 9, 2012)

read We Are Savages FREE w/ amazon prime [link=http://www.amazon.com/We-Are-Savages-Jessie-Atkin-ebook/dp/B008HWHFD8/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&sr=1-1&qid=1399499508[/link]


----------



## jatkin (Sep 9, 2012)

We Are Savages will be FREE all weekend (7/25-7/2 on amazon! 
http://www.amazon.com/We-Are-Savages-Jessie-Atkin-ebook/dp/B008HWHFD8/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1406292665&sr=1-1&keywords=we+are+savages


----------

